# Our Banner



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I put some of the sponsors decals on it... Still need to get some from the rest.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet banner brother!!!!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

:bigok:


----------



## george (Apr 10, 2010)

thats awesome!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good lookin banner Jon. I gotta talk to Donna about an idea that I have, see what she'll charge me to do it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here it huing proudly last year


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good pic. but now I think I'll go cry a little while.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Who made the banner?

IM looking to get one made


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Local sign company here in town.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Can I ask what it cost? If you would like you can pm me if you dont want to post it..

Is it a 4x10?

it looks good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It was about $75. That was the banner w/ out logo on it. I've added the sponsors decals myself. Bama Signs I think is the name of the company. I'll look and see tonight.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

yup, freakin awesome!
i love this sight!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very Cool


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Good pic. but now I think I'll go cry a little while.


 
Feeling some withdrawals??? I will let ya ride mine a little bit Sat if you want to


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... yeah seeing pics of if sucks. lol


----------

